# Sierra's 2nd Birthday!



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

testing


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Suzanne!

That is TOOO cute! I see she really woke up at the mention of a walk and presents!  lol....adorable.

Happy 2nd Birthday, Sierra!!!
Kara and Gucci


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday *SIERRA*!

eace:

Nice picture story Suzanne!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sierra


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

WHOO WHOO!! Happy Birthday Sierra! You go girl!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

:whoo: :cheer2:Happy Birthday Sierra!!!!!!!!!!!:whoo: :cheer2:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sierra!!!!! Suzanne has a great day planned for you!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SIERRA!!!! HOPE YOU HAVE AN EXTRA SPECIAL DAY!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Happy second Birthday Sierra!* Sounds like your mommy's got great plans for you...


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sierra......Celebrate All Day.

xxoo
Robin Diva and Augie


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Have a great day!*

Happy Birthday, Sierra! Have a wonderful year! :violin:arty:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sierra! Sleeping in is a present in itself but I hope you have much more fun today!

Amanda & Dora


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cute! Happy birthday Sierra!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Sierra. Hope you get lots of presents!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy birthday pretty Sierra. Mommy tells a good story.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Aww, how cute is she!?
The pic of her waking, actually looked a bit like the day AFTER the party :biggrin1:

Happy Birthday, Girl!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sierra!!!!

Have a fabulous day.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Thank you guys, so much for your heart-warming congratulations!!:whoo:
I had a long 1 hr walk with her with a lot of running around.....she is totally pooped hahaha!!!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Sierra!!*

arty: :cheer2: :bounce:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SIERRA I even dressed for the occasion!!

Love, the 3 L's


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sierra!!!!
Puppy Kisses from Jillee and I!!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

arty:arty: Happy Birthday Sierra!!arty:arty:

I loved the pictures and story! Hope you had a great day!


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LITTLE BEAUTY !!!:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Heike (Jan 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sierra eace:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle:arty::clap2: Happy Birthday Sierra! :clap2:arty::juggle:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*HAPPY BDAY SIERRA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY 2ND BIRTHDAY SIERRA!! CELEBRATE IN STYLE!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Suzanne, loved the story line with pics...too cute!!

Happy birthday Sierra!

I hope she was treated like the princess she is


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What a great picture and awesome photos of Sierra! Sorry I missed her 2nd birthday, but I am glad you shared the fun pics with us. 

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY Sierra!!! I love the sleepytime pictures just like the ones Ryan posted in another thread. Too cute.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

HOW did I miss Sierra's birthday...UGH!!!

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, SIERRA!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy belated birthday.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*Happy Bday!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ryan


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SIERRA

HOPE YOU HAVE ALOT OF FRIENDS TO ROMP WITH ALL DAY.

RACQUET


----------

